# TurboGrafx-16 mini announced



## Bladexdsl (Jun 12, 2019)

it's attack of the mini clones


----------



## ertaboy356b (Jun 12, 2019)

Can we get those obscure Tengai Makyou fighting games?


----------



## Reploid (Jun 12, 2019)

jaguar CD mini when?


----------



## Xzi (Jun 12, 2019)

Personally I'm holding out for the Gameboy Micro Mini.


----------



## gnmmarechal (Jun 12, 2019)

Xzi said:


> Personally I'm holding out for the Gameboy Micro Mini.


I'll wait for the slim re-release.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 12, 2019)

Xzi said:


> Personally I'm holding out for the Gameboy Micro Mini.


you would need these to fucking play it!

https://image.dhgate.com/albu_211954439_00-1.0x0/new-kenko-binocular-11x-magnifying-glasses.jpg


----------



## AmandaRose (Jun 12, 2019)

I just wish Phillips would hurry up and announce the CDI mini. I'm desperate to play its wonderful line up of games it had especially Hotel Mario and the 3 totally underrated Zelda titles


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jun 12, 2019)

Never owned one of these consoles. Probably still won't. Nothing seem interesting to me.


----------



## Harsky (Jun 12, 2019)

Interesting that Konami would go down the mini console route instead of an overpriced digital only collection for all the systems. A shame I don't have any nostalgia goggles for this system but would still be cool to own.


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 12, 2019)

Ohyeh, I forgot that system existed.


----------



## kumikochan (Jun 12, 2019)

AmandaRose said:


> I just wish Phillips would hurry up and announce the CDI mini. I'm desperate to play its wonderful line up of games it had especially Hotel Mario and the 3 totally underrated Zelda titles


The philips has actually quite some good games on it. One  being the apprentice and being one of my all time favourite platforms, burn cycle wich was awesome for its time, lemmings, mutant rampage, pac attack, tetris etc


----------



## AmandaRose (Jun 12, 2019)

kumikochan said:


> The philips has actually quite some good games on it. One  being the apprentice and being one of my all time favourite platforms, burn cycle wich was awesome for its time, lemmings, mutant rampage, pac attack, tetris etc


No I actually agree with you and Burn Cylcle was absolutely mind blowing at the time except for the stupid nirvana tree puzzle at the end .

What was the name of the online shooter the CDI had? My memory is failing me right now but ram raiders sounds about right. That was a lot of fun but very basic.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 12, 2019)

Nintendo opened the Pandora's box with its nes mini...
It s*cks to ba a collection freak nowadays, nothing has value but everything is collector/definitive/ultimate...

I have a XVIth century French-Italian dictionnary, it has barely any 'collection' value, cause it was never meant to have one.

In that regard, we live a very sad, parodic, time.


----------



## plasturion (Jun 12, 2019)

Wow good news, back in the days PC-engine was very tiny, so why... ? 
I wonder if this version accept standard hucards, no CD expansion?


----------



## Stwert (Jun 12, 2019)

AmandaRose said:


> I just wish Phillips would hurry up and announce the CDI mini. I'm desperate to play its wonderful line up of games it had especially Hotel Mario and the 3 totally underrated Zelda titles



Hotel Mario isn’t a bad wee puzzler, if it didn’t have the Mario name attached, maybe expectations would be different. I actually still play it now and then. Along with Apprentice, Mutant Rampage, Tetris (natc) and some others.

The CD-I always gets a new one torn but it’s not completely terrible. It’ll never make my top 10, or for that matter probably not my top 20 systems, but it had its moments. Hell, it gets more use than my 32X does..... not that that’s saying much 


On topic, great, another one I’ll have to buy.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 12, 2019)

AmandaRose said:


> I just wish Phillips would hurry up and announce the CDI mini.


oh they will ...right after the dreamcast mini is announced


----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Jun 12, 2019)

Yaaaaay! More unoriginal ideas to get cash-grabbing!


----------



## TyBlood13 (Jun 12, 2019)

Keeping Dracula X only in Japan is a big mistake. Like yeah, it's much more accessible than it used to be, but it's the most iconic game from the system's library.


----------



## ChibiMofo (Jun 12, 2019)

I know it's too soon, but... What emulator is this running and what buttons do you hold down to get into the secret menu so you can start hackin'?


----------



## Stwert (Jun 12, 2019)

1MiinMofo said:


> I know it's too soon, but... What emulator is this running and what buttons do you hold down to get into the secret menu so you can start hackin'?



Use the following sequence to get into the hidden hacking menu: up, up, down, down, left, right, left, right, B, A

**
As pointed out later in this thread, I did make a glaring mistake with this code, so apologies to everyone who's having trouble using it. the correct sequence is of course: up, up, down, down, left, right, left, right, II, I


----------



## andyhappypants (Jun 12, 2019)

Awesome, Another Mini that I will buy in a heartbeat


----------



## ChrisMCNBVA (Jun 12, 2019)

I would love pac-land to be on this mini but that's probably a dream, or even air zonk...the bonk games...


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Jun 12, 2019)

TyBlood13 said:


> Keeping Dracula X only in Japan is a big mistake. Like yeah, it's much more accessible than it used to be, but it's the most iconic game from the system's library.



Yeah, both it and this console's version of Ys 1 and 2 (I guess? Though, to be fair, there have been FAR too many versions of those two games!) are like the only standout reasons to get a Turbografx-16/PC Engine. Otherwise, what you have are ports of arcade games that, honestly, in this day and age of arcade emulators being so easy to setup, really makes one wonder the point of those ports in this day and age outside of nostalgia for those who may have had the rare experience of growing up with these systems while Sega and Nintendo duked it out.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 12, 2019)

look what you've done nintendo...it's all your fault


----------



## Rabbid4240 (Jun 12, 2019)

Next thing you know, we're gonna get the fucking Magnavox Odyssey mini


----------



## Stwert (Jun 12, 2019)

ChrisMCNBVA said:


> I would love pac-land to be on this mini but that's probably a dream, or even air zonk...the bonk games...



I love Air Zonk, one of my all time favourite shooters, just so much character and humour. I still play it regularly on my PCE.

Chances are, like all of the “mini” consoles I buy, this one will never leave its box. But I’d like to see this game included for those who will use it and who perhaps have not had the chance to play it before.

Mind you, how mini is this thing? My PCE is tiny as it is  wonder if they’ll do an original design one for the Japanese market? I much prefer that shape, which is why i have one. 


--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Silent_Gunner said:


> Yeah, both it and this console's version of Ys 1 and 2 (I guess? Though, to be fair, there have been FAR too many versions of those two games!) are like the only standout reasons to get a Turbografx-16/PC Engine. Otherwise, what you have are ports of arcade games that, honestly, in this day and age of arcade emulators being so easy to setup, really makes one wonder the point of those ports in this day and age outside of nostalgia for those who may have had the rare experience of growing up with these systems while Sega and Nintendo duked it out.




There’s lots of great original games on the PCE, I still play mine a lot. You could probably say the same for any system, emulation wise - why bother with the machine?

For me though, there’s nothing quite like playing on the original systems. It’s like, why buy vinyl when there’s so many streaming services. There’s certain nuances that are rarely reproduced outside of the good old originals.

Of course I’m old and I’ve had the advantage of 40 years worth of owning systems, I’m not saying everyone should rush off and invest in the original platforms. But  if you can and you have an interest in it, then definitely, yeah.


----------



## TangentingTangerines (Jun 12, 2019)

No Dracula X in the US=No Buy


----------



## kublai (Jun 12, 2019)

Awesome I can't wait to get my hands on one.


----------



## weatMod (Jun 12, 2019)

no thanks ,i will wait for the  mini supergrafx


----------



## pustal (Jun 12, 2019)

Xzi said:


> Personally I'm holding out for the Gameboy Micro Mini.



What about Pokemon Mini Mini?


----------



## Stwert (Jun 12, 2019)

weatMod said:


> no thanks ,i will wait for the  mini supergrafx



And all 5 of its games  (Well, 6, of you count Darius Plus).


----------



## BigPanda (Jun 12, 2019)

I had the console back in the days, had Bonk and Bomberman. 

While I know there is emulator such as magicengine, I am looking to get one of those. Hope for Rondo of Blood and some of SNK fighting titles.


----------



## seany1990 (Jun 12, 2019)

Biggest blue balls of e3


----------



## weatMod (Jun 12, 2019)

Stwert said:


> And all 5 of its games  (Well, 6, of you count Darius Plus).


but it is backward compatible with  tg-16/pc engine tho
 and  that list for the tg-16 mini is pitiful
they should have included like 40 games
 no splatterhouse, no bonk  or chi no rondo  for US , what?
i would appreciate neutopia ,blazing lasers too

SG mini with  daimakaimura and top 40 pc engine games would be nice


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jun 12, 2019)

Love Europe version! USA version is.. BLEH!


----------



## Dust2dust (Jun 12, 2019)

Stwert said:


> Use the following sequence to get into the hidden hacking menu: up, up, down, down, left, right, left, right, B, A


Doesn't work!  Can't find the B and A buttons. F*#k that Konami code!


----------



## Stwert (Jun 12, 2019)

Dust2dust said:


> Doesn't work!  Can't find the B and A buttons. F*#k that Konami code!




Sorry, I should have said: up, up, down, down, left, right, left, right, II, I 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



weatMod said:


> but it is backward compatible with  tg-16/pc engine tho
> and  that list for the tg-16 mini is pitiful
> they should have included like 40 games
> no splatterhouse, no bonk  or chi no rondo  for US , what?
> ...




Chances are the model they're releasing will be hackable, I'd be surprised if someone doesn't find a way and it's bound to be powerful enough to emulate more even than the SuperGrafX.
But considering the support (or lack thereof) which the SuperGrafX received and it being the far less well known system, I doubt we'll see a specific SuperGrafX model. They'll have gone with the TurboGrafx-16/PC Engine for marketing purposes, it's what most people will recognise. By most people, I do mean people who aren't like us


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 12, 2019)

azoreseuropa said:


> Love Europe version! USA version is.. BLEH!



Neither of which has Rondo of Blood, the only TG-CD game I really enjoy. Bleh.


----------



## retrofan_k (Jun 12, 2019)

Rather stick to my original PCengine and SSSD3 ODE with Voultar and FBX mods.  Tired of these cash grab mini consoles now.


----------



## Pipistrele (Jun 12, 2019)

Reploid said:


> jaguar CD mini when?


Hope it comes with a flush function


----------



## m_babble (Jun 12, 2019)

I'm down.


----------



## DJPlace (Jun 12, 2019)

one more Mini to be hacked.... only time will tell.


----------



## raxadian (Jun 12, 2019)

I got a mooded Wii, were any of these games released for the Wii?


----------



## TheMrIron2 (Jun 12, 2019)

Sorry, but why are people hating on the TG-16? It's a dream come true for shoot-em-up fans, for example. A lot of people here are mocking it and saying it's the least interesting console to get a mini rendition, but frankly for fans of some genres this is the best one yet.. even if I wouldn't be as die-hard a shmup fan as I'd need to be to truly appreciate that, there's still Bonk, Bomberman and a few good entries in other genres. Please play the system before making those judgements.


----------



## Deleted_413010 (Jun 12, 2019)

This may be off-topic but did you know that NEC actually manufactured PC's back in the day?


----------



## wiewiec (Jun 12, 2019)

Vectrex mini when?


----------



## DANTENDO (Jun 12, 2019)

An amiga mini would sell more than all the other minis put together


----------



## tbb043 (Jun 12, 2019)

DANTENDO said:


> An amiga mini would sell more than all the other minis put together



Maybe in Europe, not in America where it was less successful than even the TG16.


----------



## guily6669 (Jun 12, 2019)

Its cheaper to buy a Made In China cheap tablet or the amazon ones install emulators and use any controller or even build a arcade machine out of them than this, its Atari, Sony... everyone is really wanting to make big money again with decades old games and it has 0 value, nothing beats owning the original stuff made back in the day including the original working console...


----------



## DANTENDO (Jun 12, 2019)

guily6669 said:


> Its cheaper to buy a Made In China cheap tablet or the amazon ones install emulators and use any controller or even build a arcade machine out of them than this, its Atari, Sony... everyone is really wanting to make big money again with decades old games and it has 0 value, nothing beats owning the original stuff made back in the day including the original working console...


If someone left all the minis on Yr doorstep would you bin them no you wouldn't


----------



## kuwanger (Jun 12, 2019)

Still waiting for the Mini Pokemon Mini.

Seriously, though, Dracula X and Super Star Soldier would be the reason for me to get the system.  Yet it'd have to be more than that. :/  I don't know enough much of the TG16 library, though. Like others have said, most the iconic stuff I've heard of was the "accurate arcade ports".  Well, that's not really a selling port these days.


----------



## SS4 (Jun 12, 2019)

That is probably the only mini worth getting since most ppl missed out on that console and all have had or still have working console of the other minis already on the market . . .


----------



## vincentx77 (Jun 12, 2019)

Finally, the best 4th gen console gets a mini! I may have to spring both for the US and Japanese versions.


----------



## Idontknowwhattoputhere (Jun 12, 2019)

fuck konami 
fuck konami 
fuck konami 
fuck konami 
fuck konami 
fuck konami 
shit lineup of games for america 
good lineup is japan only
so 
fuck konami


----------



## DS1 (Jun 13, 2019)

can a homie get the remaster of the original Legend of the River King?


----------



## Jayro (Jun 13, 2019)

I had never even heard of this system until I was grown up and an adult. So I don't know what games are good and what games to avoid.


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Jun 13, 2019)

We got a Genesis, a Super Nintendo, a Neo-Geo, and now a TurboGrafx?

Is this whole "classic edition" shtick just a reboot of the fourth generation of video game consoles? Where's the GameBoy and Game Gear?


----------



## DANTENDO (Jun 13, 2019)

UltraSUPRA said:


> Where's the GameBoy and Game Gear?


They already are minis


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Jun 13, 2019)

DANTENDO said:


> They already are minis


I can't _wait_ to play all the built-in games from my DMG-001!


All 0 of them.


----------



## Veho (Jun 13, 2019)

DANTENDO said:


> They already are minis


But not mini enough, we want them mini-mini. Like this:


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Jun 13, 2019)

Veho said:


> But not mini enough, we want them mini-mini. Like this:



wut


----------



## DANTENDO (Jun 13, 2019)

Veho said:


> But not mini enough, we want them mini-mini. Like this:



Eyestrain galore


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 13, 2019)

Veho said:


> But not mini enough, we want them mini-mini. Like this:



you'll need these


----------



## B.B.Link (Jun 13, 2019)

TyBlood13 said:


> Keeping Dracula X only in Japan is a big mistake. Like yeah, it's much more accessible than it used to be, but it's the most iconic game from the system's library.


.......that _and _Boinks Adventure is like leaving Mario games out of the Nes classic in the US.


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Jun 13, 2019)

B.B.Link said:


> Boinks


----------



## guily6669 (Jun 13, 2019)

UltraSUPRA said:


> We got a Genesis, a Super Nintendo, a Neo-Geo, and now a TurboGrafx?
> 
> Is this whole "classic edition" shtick just a reboot of the fourth generation of video game consoles? Where's the GameBoy and Game Gear?


In your pockets... Phone I guess


----------



## ElTacoDestroyer (Jun 13, 2019)

i haven't bought a classic console yet - mostly cause I am cheat.
depending on the launch price, affects my decision.


----------



## Blasingame (Jun 13, 2019)

Definitely going to buy both the American and Japanese versions.

Also can't wait to see what CFWs people will come up with.


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Jun 15, 2019)

*JAGUAR MINI OR RIOT*


----------



## GreywormJohn (Jun 15, 2019)

They are gonna release everything mini nowadays.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jun 15, 2019)

wiewiec said:


> Vectrex mini when?



My gosh. Totally forget about Vectrex. I will totally getting it and hacked it. Good memorized!


----------



## Stealphie (Jun 15, 2019)

nobody really loves this console


----------



## wiewiec (Jun 16, 2019)

azoreseuropa said:


> My gosh. Totally forget about Vectrex. I will totally getting it and hacked it. Good memorized!



Funny thig that this days it could be possible  - but for "real" effect this should have some mini CRT display


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jun 16, 2019)

wiewiec said:


> Funny thig that this days it could be possible  - but for "real" effect this should have some mini CRT display



Yeah, I know what you mean. Hehe!


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 16, 2019)

They should have just put every game they plan to put in each console with every console. Including the translations. No reason to have separated game libraries like this. 



Pipistrele said:


> Hope it comes with a flush function


----------



## wiewiec (Jun 16, 2019)

Turbo have some good games... Tested most of library via emulator few years ago, this thing have huge library of space shooters :/


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 17, 2019)

Carlos_Knijnik said:


> nobody really loves this console


lol wat it has some great games. it used to have the best version of dragons trap before they remade it.


----------



## Stealphie (Jun 17, 2019)

@Bladexdsl ok. but really, lets be real, 99% of people which play videogames really wanted a Mini of him?


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Jun 23, 2019)

Carlos_Knijnik said:


> @Bladexdsl ok. but really, lets be real, 99% of people which play videogames really wanted a Mini of him?


Did you just assume the TG16's gender?


----------

